# Help with weight plate needed Please.



## 97666 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi folks , 
I have an 05 Kentucky Estro 5 Coachbuilt , based on a Ford Transit Cab. 
I have a weight plate! located on the side of the base of the drivers seat, RHD 
which I don't understand 

Plate layed out as follows: 

IVR (top left corner , I assume to be the manufacturer in Italy) 

Long chassis number in a box? I assume
FASE 2 
Long number in a box ?
KG 2600 
KG 1600 
1KG 5300 
2KG 3500. 

If someone could explain this plate I'd appreciate it very much. The main dealer Trucks R US refused to help as I bought the Motorhome supplied by them, indirectly through another dealer near home. 
I would like to know the weight of the Motorhome, the payload (Garage )I am allowed 
The Gross Train Weight allowed for Motorhome and trailer etc. And anything I've missed
I hope/intend to tow a trailer with a small car and these figures If I could understand them would help me choose the combined weight of car and trailer I can tow safely. 
Are all Italian Motorhomes this hard to understand or is it me? 

Regards 
Alistair AKA BigDawg


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Plate*

Hi

The highest figure will be the maximum train weight - ie van plus a trailer.

One of the lower figures will be front axle wieght - probably the lowest figure you mention. The next figure will be the max rear axle weight.....(I think) LOL

Russell


----------



## 97666 (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks , Rapide561.

Can I assume the first two are axle weights , and if I add them together this gives KG 2600 + KG 1600 a gross permitted Motorhome weight = KG 4200.

The high number is 5300KG so take away the 4200Kg of the Motorhome = 1100kg for the tow car? to comply with gross train weight?




BigDawg


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Alistair
KG 2600= rear axle
KG 1600= front axle
1KG 5300= gross train weight 
2KG 3500= gross vehicle weight

Adding front and rear axle ratings does not give you GVW thats shown on the plate. in your case 3500kg.

You can upgrade to about 3800kg if you like. Trucks r us told me when we had one that it was just a paper exercise.

Olley


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Alastair - olley has it; normally the vans are capable of running at a higher gross weight, but are rated down to get under the 3500kg limit for licences / tax class etc. What you have to watch is that you're licenced to drive over 3500kg vehicles if you do have it uprated.


----------



## 97666 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Weights*

Thanks Guys , I have full UK since 76, where do I stand Bognormike.

BigDawg


----------



## 97666 (Feb 12, 2006)

*US RV*

Hi Olley, Thanks for the post mate, how are you faring with the Yank machine? I wish I could convince the wife I need one, so far no luck.

Kentucky has served me fine so far, no problems thank goodness,did a 6 weeker on the continent last summer , and no problems , never missed a beat. The dealer I bought it off is totally crap at fixing anything , and Trucks R US are still miffed because I didn't buy from them direct.

I do envy you the the nice large lounge to relax in the evenings and the space in general.

Envy is the wrong word I wish you well and hope to join you with a Yank asap. Advertised the Kentucky just before Christmas , so far only "3" would be scammers.

Things should liven up approaching Easter. Brand not being well known yet , doesn't help.

Are you still happy you made the move up to an RV? Your's is diesel isin't it?

If it wasn't for this forum of Buddy's where would we be? as we can't depend on dealers doing the honorable thing anymore.

Regards 
BIGDAWG


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think it's only if you passed your test after 1992(?) that you have to take a separate test for vehicles over 3500kg.


----------



## 97666 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi bognormike , I think you are right , it's the recent tests which cover less vehicle weights.



BigDawg.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Alistair, the cut of date is 1st Jan 97 pass your test after that and its 3500kg max.

Well pleased with the RV. only wish susan could drive it, we keep toying with her taking the test, (GVW is 20700lbs) I think all things being equal if we had to decide again we would seriously consider the 30 or 31' minnies. Layout is almost identical with d/slides but their under 7.5tonnes.

Now that I have taken the "C" test I think we will stay with the Brave for a long time. Its an 8.1 petrol/lpg by the way.

We had a problem selling our kentucky, as you say its not very well known, took about 6 months. Trucks r us wouldn't offer any RV dealer a price on it. They were upset we wouldn't buy a Hurricane from them.

Olley


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

BigDawg said:


> Hi folks ,
> I have an 05 Kentucky Estro 5 Coachbuilt , based on a Ford Transit Cab.
> I have a weight plate! located on the side of the base of the drivers seat, RHD
> which I don't understand
> ...


Hi BigDawg,

In answer to your post and PM. My plate in the engine compartment is as follows, in this order from plate top :

This means

3200KG	Max Vehicle Weight (GVW)
4800KG	Max Vehicle Weight + Trailer ("train" weight)

1 -	1690KG Max weight on the front axle
2-	1750KG	Max weight on the rear axle

The convertor (Rollerteam) has slightly amended these figures with a plate on the passenger pillar (my MH is RHD)

FASE 2

3500KG

1- 1750KG
2- 1900KG

This has uprated the Fiat (2001 Ducato) figures and omitted reference to the train weight. I don't know which any plods would believe but my weighbridge figure of 2700KG "my average running" (full fuel, 2 up, approx 20litres water, 2 x 6KG propane, minimum tools etc, TV etc) kerb weight means I'm ok with still a decent payload of around 500 - 800 KG, depending which GVW you believe.

4800 minus 3200 means I can tow a car up to 1600KG gross weight so my Charade at 1200KG GVW (only 720KG unladen) is ok.

Your figures, in that order, do not make sense, sure you have not misread them?

They would make sense in this order:

3500	GVW	
5300	Train weight

1- 1600	front axle 
2- 2600	rear axle

DO NOT ADD THE axle weights together to give GVW, they are a separate "up to", even though adding together goes over the GVW it is about distribution.

Check your Transit's engine compartment, this is more likely to give sensible figures.

Regards,

Noel.


----------



## 97666 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Vehicle Plate*

Hi, Noel , Thanks for the reply and the help.

I'm afraid the plate is laid out as I posted earlier: Didn't make sense to me either.

KG 2600 
KG 1600 
1KG 5300 
2KG 3500

I know she weighs a heck of a lot more than 3500KG solo , as she sits with all the extra gear on board. As someone said earlier they plate them conservatively at 3500kg to suit the licence laws.

I'll have another nosey under the bonnet, although I couldnt find another plate last time. Have to do some research on light weight cars, although the wifes focus @1360KG would maybe fit the bill. I'll be interested in the mpg penalty with the extra weight.

Regards
BigDawg


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Vehicle Plate*



BigDawg said:


> Hi, Noel , Thanks for the reply and the help.
> 
> I'm afraid the plate is laid out as I posted earlier: Didn't make sense to me either.
> 
> ...


Hi BigDawg,

They may plate them conservatively but that does not cut any ice with mobile VOSA pull-ins or the plods, if they weigh you over 3500KG you could be in deep stum! Get MH in to your normal/average running order and onto a weighbridge (I used a local builders merchant) then see what you have to play with, they will give you a dated print out of your weight to show plods etc and if that is decently under your plated GVW the plods/VOSA may be persuaded not to escort you to a weighbridge from a layby pull-in!

The trick with a towed car is to get one with a decent payload itself ie GVW minus Kerbweight so you can transfer some of your kit to the car and use up the usable train weight.

As the towed weight is not dead weight but rolling weight you should not find much difference in mpg and performance in lugging even up to 1800KG (5300 - 3500) assumed in your case. I certainly do not see a disernable difference in pulling my 1200KG GVW (740KG Kerbside/Unladen) Charade but I am sure it is not loaded to that figure as I usually only put light/bulky items in it like wastecarriers and tables/chairs.

The beauty of an A-frame is that you are not using up your train weight with the useless weight of the trailer!

p.s. Recommend Towtal for fitting/supplying a-frame. You can stay in their yard overnight, electric hook-up available. I must say, though I DO NOT agree with their statement on their website that you can use an unbraked a-frame for cars under 740KG; trailers with no brakes under 740KG yes but if "trailers" have brakes they must be continuously operable by the towing vehicle (e.g. cable via overun/pnuematic/hydraulic). As all cars have brakes q.e.d. the a-frame must of the braked variety irrespective of weight.

Regards,

Noel.


----------



## 97666 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi guys , Many Thanks to Rapide561, Olley, Bognormike, Noel and C7KEN for taking the time and effort to help.



Just had a message from C7KEN who also has a Kentucky Coachbuilt. Ken has pointed me to another plate I never noticed on the inside of the passenger side B Pillar. This one seems to be official Ford Plate.
This plate is laid out as Noel told me it should have been:

Chassis No.
5KB B 3500KG
ZA R 6000KG
AA 1600KG
M6 C 2600KG

Regards and Thanks

BigDawg


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Weight Plates*

Hi Bigdawg,

I've got a Rimor based on the Transit like yourself.

The Kentucky Estro is manufactured in the same Rimor factory and the weight plates on mine are as follows:-

Original Ford Chassis Plate. 3500 GVW
Max train weight 6000
Front axle 1600
Back Axle 2600

Rimor Plate - the one that counts.
3500 GVW
Max Train 5300 - reduced from Ford figure as there is now motorhome body.
Front axle 1600
Rear axle 2600

This gives me a total weight of trailer and car available of 1800 kg. assuming I'm running at the 3500 gross weight. I was surprised how close I was to this first time I weighed it with what I thought was a fairly conservative load and one of the reasons I went for the car/trailer option.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Alistair (bigdawg)as you can see I got the info from my dealer Roy Woods transits almost immediately by return email, this is typical service from them and why I often praise them


----------

